
Cognitive Psychology of Continuous Delivery and PaaS - EngineerBetter
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWMUYl0BkEI&index=17&list=PLhuMOCWn4P9io8gtd6JSlI9--q7Gw3epW
======
EngineerBetter
Speaker in the video here.

I recently gave this talk at Cloud Foundry Summit, and it's a very condensed
version of a 45 minute talk that was less light with the research. The full
notes detailing the sources I drew stuff from are at
[http://engineerbetter.com/bad](http://engineerbetter.com/bad)

I'm not a cognitive psychologist, nor a neuroscientist. I'm an engineer at
heart, with an interest in making businesses more efficient. The inspiration
for the talk came from reading in my spare time, so no doubt some of the
sources I've used are disputed or suffer from a confirmation bias - I read
things and get excited about how they might apply to software development.

In particular I'd like to highlight that I'm aware that the presence of mirror
neurons in humans is unproven, and that the mirror hypothesis is disputed.

I'm genuinely keen to hear where I've misrepresented the science, but I gave
these talks in the best interests of making people's working lives better, so
please be gentle :)

